# Silencers on the cables.



## jjc155 (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm looking to make my bow a quiet as possible (duh) and was wondering if there is any draw back to putting string silencers on the cables. I know some companies (bowtech) come with them. I was wondering if it matters which cable they go on and if there is a speed reduction as with silencers in/on the actual string? I have a set of Bow Jax and they look like the easiest to use due to the X-coat on my Winner Choice cables.

I currently have sting leechs ( the one for compound or cross bow) in the string and I am playing with my STS to try to get is quieter ( I get kind of a twang currently) I am also working on making sure everything on the bow is quiet and tight. 

Thanks in advance, see my sig line for bow info.

J-


----------



## powderfinger (Feb 24, 2005)

I put leeches on my bow, 2 on each cable and it made a wonderful difference in twang. Those cables are like guitar strings. Here's a picture of the placement.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

it may help to reduce the overall noise factor of the bow, but also would reduce the overall speed. I would thing the silencers would go about 6 inchs from the limb tips....I would check to make sure I would get good clearance. I also like the national brand of silencers, they are simple, work great and cheap....


----------



## powderfinger (Feb 24, 2005)

You wont lose any speed putting silencers on the cables...


----------

